# O&w Xxl



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

Could I get an O&W XXL dial changed for a yao dial or something similar,I quite fancy having this watch customised and would like a more sterile dial.

I don't know anything about doing this so sugestions and pointing in the right direction woudl be greatly appreciated


----------

